# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Xiaomi 11T Pro, smartphone, Xiaomi Inc., Ltd, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Xiaomi Inc.

mi.com/global/product/xiaomi-11t-pro

----------


## Airicist

Meet #Xiaomi11TPro | Key Features

Sep 15, 2021




> #Xiaomi11TPro not only gives you the power to film your life, but also the power to charge up in just 17 minutes.

----------

